# personal wedding website? has anyone created on of these?



## lynne192

hey all looking at creating a page where i can keep updates and pictures ideas etc of our wedding and wondering if anyone else done this and if they done it for free where???


----------



## aly888

There are quite a few sites that will host your wedding pages for free. Obviously it's jsut an extension to their own site, but is password protected etc. It's handy, coz people can RSVP via the site rather than having to post the invite back to you :thumbup: and you can also put all the details on there without having to clutter up your invites (ie, map to the venue etc). Most people have access to the internet these days!


----------



## aly888

https://www.weddingpath.co.uk/ < that is one site that you might be interested in :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

thanks just made one on there :D


----------



## polo_princess

Are you on Facebook? There is an app for it where you can make your own page and link it to your facebook, its called WeddingBook i think :)


----------



## lynne192

never thought of that, yeah i have facebook but never really on it enough want seperate website so can add it on invitation lol


----------



## Vici

We are using gettingmarried and its fab. Was very easy to use and looks fab x

https://shaunandvici.gettingmarried.co.uk/


----------



## lynne192

thanks will take a look


----------



## lynne192

can you password protect that site?


----------



## Vici

Yep, you sure can :)


----------



## kintenda

We have one on the Getting Married site too. It's awesome & dead easy to use. I'm not gonna post as it's password protected but have a go... it's good fun setting it up! All of our friends and family seem to like it so far! It's a nice way to keep people who live far away involved in the planning stages.


----------



## lynne192

sounds cool made a pathway one and already almost finished so will try getting married on too.


----------



## chelseaharvey

Yes i have one, i keep adding to it it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks will also look at these x


----------



## subaru555

You know I used one of these - spent hours on it. Address was on invitations and everyone just rsvp'd via the old fashioned way after all that. I ended up getting mixed up with who sent what where and when! It's good for photo purposes but people ended up just burning their photos onto disc for me and I uploaded all of them onto my pc. 

I was so excited about my wedding site and people that said they would go on it never did - the whole thing just felt like I'd wasted my time as people would only go on it if prompted to do so.

In all honesty a lot of people are more than happy to be interested in anyones wedding but not that interested to actually go and look on the site you have more than once for updates etc, even if an update e-mail is sent.

Hope you get what I mean and it's not taken in the wrong way :) :flower:


----------



## lynne192

i just wanted it because we have alot of out of country family so means they can check it out, might also get me and OH to post on facebook etc when we update it :D


----------



## honeybee2

bryonyandliam.weddingpath.co.uk

PASSWORD IS: bryonyandliam


----------



## lynne192

thanks for sharing great site, love the back drop lol :D there were only simple templates for our one dunno why.


----------



## Jessie23

lynne192 said:


> hey all looking at creating a page where i can keep updates and pictures ideas etc of our wedding and wondering if anyone else done this and if they done it for free where???

I know exactly the place that you can go to get your wedding website made for free. It even has a blog feature. I am so glad I found wedlockdiary [ dot ] co [ dot ] uk. i only had to enter my email address on the from page and they contacted me back straight away! 

check it out!


----------

